# Sinister Turns 2!



## LaRen616

It was 2 years ago, when my beautiful, black, baby boy was born. :wub:

I didn't know that day, that my life was going to change forever. 

I didn't even know I was getting a puppy when he was born. I just knew I wanted a puppy and thought my landlord would tell me no when I asked if I could get one. 11 weeks later my landlord said I could and that day I found my Sinister. He was the last puppy of his litter, there were 2 other litters there but I knew I wanted a black GSD and he was the only one. He immediately stole my heart as he carried a beer bottle and tried to steal the stick out of another adult GSD's mouth. He stayed close to me, he let me pick him up and hold him, he let me rub his little belly. I said on the spot "He belongs with me." 

He cried a little bit on the way home and I got a speeding ticket because I was so excited about him!  He was a good puppy, he never bit or chewed, he only had 2 potty accidents and both were my fault. He was completely potty trained before he turned 13 weeks old. He had a great attention span, learned new tricks fast and he learned to stay by us when we went places so he was almost never leashed.

He was raised around alot of dogs and he has alot of dog friends like another GSD, a Akita, a GSD/Husky mix, 2 Min Pin's, a Rottweiler, a Lab/Great Dane mix, 2 English Bulldogs and a Australian Cattle Dog mix. He goes to the dog park too. 

He loves people, he is the Mascot of my mom's hair salon, he is loved by the cancer patients where I work, my family and my friends are his family and friends. He goes everywhere with me, he meets new people everyday, he meets new friends everyday. When he meets or greets strangers or friends he always give them his paw, they dont even have to ask for it! :wild: He just gives it to them as if he is saying "Hi, nice to meet you" or "Hello again, my friend".

He is my silly, laid back, doesn't take life seriously, friendly to all, boy. He makes me smile and laugh everyday. He makes me feel loved, safe and calm. He is my life, my son, my best friend, my partner, my shoulder to cry on, my dog. He means the world to me. I could not have asked for a better dog. He is everything I ever wanted. I have never regretted him. I cant picture my life without him. 

He went to the Vet yesterday for a check up but we decided to update him on other things while we were there. So he got blood work done and got his bordettela (sp) and got his heart worm test done. 

He weighs 75 pounds
He is 28' at the shoulder
He is 58' long from his nose to the tip of his tail.

I will post new pics of Sin tonight but here are some of him growing up!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Happy Woofday Sin, may you have many many more  He is such a gorgeous boy


----------



## gsdraven

Happy Birthday handsome Sinister!


----------



## jaggirl47

Happy birthday Sin!!!


----------



## bianca

Happy Birthday Sin!!!!

Oh my goodness baby Sin is just too darn adorable :wub:

Can't wait to see his party pic's


----------



## Courtney

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIN!!!!

He's so handsome-can't get over that black coat-WOW!

Baby Sin pictures:wub::wub:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Happy Birthday Sin! What a handsome boy!! I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Happy #2 Birthday Sinister, you beautiful boy, hope that you have many many more. :birthday:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Forgot to tell you I enjoyed the pictures of your boy growing up, thanks for sharing.


----------



## krystyne73

:birthday:

Cute pics!!


----------



## DJEtzel

Awh, I never saw puppy Sinister picturess. How adorable!

Happy birthday Sin!


----------



## DCluver33

happy birthday Sin!!!! Dodger sends paw bumps because that's how he rolls.


----------



## LaRen616

Thank you everyone!

I cried when I wrote that about Sin. 

Words cannot express how much I love him. :wub:

I'll tell him all of his buddies said happy bday!


----------



## Lilie

Happy Birthday, baby boy!


----------



## JustMeLeslie

:groovy:Happy Birthday Sinister!!!!!:groovy:
Jamie Lee and I wish you many,many more. 


I can't wait to see more pics of him I just love Sin pics.




*I actually teared up when I read what you wrote about Sin. I can really feel the love you have for him. It is heartwarming. He definately is the love of your life.:wub:


----------



## LaRen616

JustMeLeslie said:


> :groovy:Happy Birthday Sinister!!!!!:groovy:
> Jamie Lee and I wish you many,many more.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see more pics of him I just love Sin pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I actually teared up when I read what you wrote about Sin. I can really feel the love you have for him. It is heartwarming. He definately is the love of your life.:wub:


He truly is. :wub:

Thank you Leslie. :hugs:


----------



## Good_Karma

Happy Birthday Sinister!!!

That was an awesome post Jessica, I loved reading about Sin and his life with you. he's got a good life.


----------



## poohbearsdad

Happy birthday Sinister!! Wishing many more happy years for you. Chloe sends kisses.


----------



## LaRen616

Good_Karma said:


> Happy Birthday Sinister!!!
> 
> That was an awesome post Jessica, I loved reading about Sin and his life with you. he's got a good life.


Thanks! My name is Lauren but Jessica works too! :laugh:


----------



## Pattycakes

Happy Birthday, Sinister! And what a gorgeous boy you have grown up to be!


----------



## VomBlack

Happy birthday! He certainly turned into a very handsome guy


----------



## KZoppa

Happy barking birthday sinister!!!!!


----------



## irongrl

Happy Birthday Sinister!


:birthday::wub::wub:


----------



## Good_Karma

LaRen616 said:


> Thanks! My name is Lauren but Jessica works too! :laugh:


LOL, Crap!!! I got you and JessieWessie confused. I went to go find an image of a birthday cake, and my short term memory failed me.

Sorry, I am a doofus.


----------



## missmychance

Frodo says happy 2nd bday Sinister :birthday:


----------



## koda00

:birthday: Sinister and many many more


----------



## GSDGunner

Happy Birthday Sinister!!


----------



## GSD_Xander

Happy birthday Sinister!!! :cake::gsdsit::birthday::birthday::birthday:

Love the pics - especially the one of him in the kiddy pool


----------



## vat

Oh happy birthday you handsome boy! I love your post, your true love shows through.


----------



## AggieVet

Happy Birthday, Sinister! He's gorgeous, and I love his name. He's lucky to have someone that loves him so much!


----------



## Marytess

:birthday: Sinister!!! all the best. :laugh:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Happy Birthday to my beautiful "Grand-dog"! LOL! (I've always wanted grandchildren.)


----------



## bunchoberrys

Happy Birthday Sin! :birthday::happyboogie::hugs:


----------



## ChristenHolden

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SIN! You Handsome boy you. Bella sends lots of love and butt wiggles. Her favorite pic is of you and Biff covered in snow. She thinks your super cute in that one.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Happy Birthday Handsome Boy!


----------



## LaRen616

Thank you everyone!

As promised, I took pictures of his bday party and they are in this thread
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...arty-pics-promised-pic-heavy.html#post2066852

You guys are the greatest!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Wow, he is SO stunning. Have a happy birthday, Sinister!


----------

